# wlan0 status: no carrier



## zoujiaqing (Feb 24, 2020)

My laptop use USB WIFI device RTL8192EU .

WiFi channel id: 1


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2020)

`service netif restart wlan0`

Is wpa_supplicant(8) running? What happens if you start it by hand to test?


----------



## zoujiaqing (Feb 24, 2020)

SirDice said:


> `service netif restart wlan0`
> 
> Is wpa_supplicant(8) running? What happens if you start it by hand to test?


How to check wpa_supplicant running status?

I see run wpa_supplicant command wlan0 missed ..


----------



## zoujiaqing (Feb 25, 2020)

```
wlan0: Failed to attach pkt_type filter
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 25, 2020)

You have set in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf `mode=1` (image in post #1), wpa_supplicant.conf(5) states:

```
*mode*    IEEE 802.11 operation mode; either    0 (infrastructure, default) or
         *1 (IBSS)*.    *Note that IBSS (adhoc) mode can    only be    used with
         key_mgmt set to NONE (plaintext and static    WEP), or key_mgmt set
         to    WPA-NONE (fixed    group key TKIP/CCMP)*.  *In addition, ap_scan
         has to be set to 2    for IBSS*.  WPA-NONE requires proto set to WPA,
         key_mgmt set to WPA-NONE, pairwise    set to NONE, group set to ei-
         ther CCMP or TKIP (but not    both), and psk must also be set.
```
Try without setting mode, or if necessary set as advised in the man page.


----------



## zoujiaqing (Feb 28, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> You have set in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf `mode=1` (image in post #1), wpa_supplicant.conf(5) states:
> 
> ```
> *mode*    IEEE 802.11 operation mode; either    0 (infrastructure, default) or
> ...


I change WiFi chip device to Atheros AR9170 to resolved.

/boot/loader.conf

```
if_otus_load="YES"
```

/etc/rc.conf

```
wlans_otus0="wlan0"
if_config_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```


----------

